# alstublieft  &  alsjeblieft



## peterA333

Hi,
What's the difference between alstublieft  and  alsjeblieft?


----------



## Vasiliy

Alstublieft - Belgian version
Alsjeblieft - Dutch version

They mean the same thing


----------



## Lopes

In the Netherlands they do not mean the same thing. Alsjeblieft is informal and alstublieft is formal.


----------



## Timidinho

I agree with Lopes. _Alstublieft_ and _alsjeblieft_ are both used. 
_Alst*u*blieft_ = formal (_u_)
_Als*je*blieft_ = informal (_je/jij_)

I don't think there is geographical difference.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Timidinho said:


> I agree with Lopes. [...]
> I don't think there is geographical difference.


I obviously agree with Timidinho and Lopes.

Maybe a slightly off topic note:
The only *regional* difference, which does _not_ concern the two possibilities given in this thread, might be "astemblieft" (common in, but probably not restricted to, the region of Antwerp).

One might come across variants as "asjeblief(t)" (-sj sounds like English -sh-), "alstublief" (without -t), but I don't think these are regional variants.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## peterA333

Thank you !


----------



## HKK

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I obviously agree with Timidinho and Lopes.



I believe people who use 'ge' instead of 'je' would be far less likely to use 'alsjeblief' in any situation.


----------

